# Which transhipper should I pick? ( buying a betta from aquabid )



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Choices are:

1. Linda Olson ( Thornton, CO )
2. Jennifer Viveiros ( Atlanta, GA )
3. Julie Tran ( Sacramento, CA )
4. Pegasus ( Miami, FL )

Thanks guys. 

Edit: How long does it take to ship from thailand to transhipper ( US )

Thanks.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Being in CA, I would choose Julie. 
I live in WA and have used her before without problems. 
I think that people end up not liking their trnashipper mainly when they expect the transhipper to have constant communication with them. When they get a shipment, they are VERY busy. They are not just receiving your fish, but humdreds of others so you can imagine how much work is in their hands. 
I believe it takes 1 or 2 days from Thailand to US, but it will depend on when the next ship date is. Shipments from Thailand happen every 2 weeks. 
Here's Julie's transhipping info page: http://flowerhornsfrombeyond.com/aquabid-transshipping.html

And here's Jennifer's: http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Vil for the info!

I just bought this lil' guy:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow... hes amazing
Good luck.. I have yet to use a transhipper (nervous about getting a betta from Thailand and having it shipped so long... but good luck!!)


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome fish...I just got my first Aquabid fish in two days ago. I used Jennifer as a transhipper and experienced no problems. My fish arrived alive and well-packed with a still warm heat pack. But from what I've heard, all the transhippers are very professional and do their job well. Congrats on the new fish!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I chose Jennifer despite the fact that I live in California because it seemed that she has more lenience when it comes to shipping at a particular day.

Thanks Little & Badjer.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

She does. I was out of town the day my betta was supposed to ship in, so I asked her to hold him until the following week. It was no problem for her.  Keep us updated about him!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Badjer said:


> She does. I was out of town the day my betta was supposed to ship in, so I asked her to hold him until the following week. It was no problem for her.  Keep us updated about him!


Yeah XD I'm home for the whole day on Fridays only. ( and for most of the day on Thursday. )

I had a tough decision between the one I bought and this one:










I ended up choosing the black & white... but still itching to get the betta shown above.

Argh!!! XD

Btw I have a question regarding marbles. Do they usually stay that color and maybe change a bit? *OR*... do they drastically change after a while? I like how there's white outlines on the fin.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You should have gotten both of them. lol They're both beautiful.


----------



## BettaChic (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, that's a tough choice! Lol, they both look amazing! What did you end up naming your cute little guy? I'm curious to see what he looks like in a year or so!

<3 BettaChic


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

The black and white boy is stunning.. Do you remember who the seller/breeder was?

It varies from fish to but, generally they will change untill they get to a more stable pattern like solid or butterfly. My prediction for your boy(just a fun thing Ido so don't takemy word for it) is a black Cambodian with the dragoney scaling staying about the same.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Bambi said:


> The black and white boy is stunning.. Do you remember who the seller/breeder was?
> 
> It varies from fish to but, generally they will change untill they get to a more stable pattern like solid or butterfly. My prediction for your boy(just a fun thing Ido so don't takemy word for it) is a black Cambodian with the dragoney scaling staying about the same.


His username is ttbetta =)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Ttbetta&t&



dramaqueen said:


> You should have gotten both of them. lol They're both beautiful.


Haha I wish - but I can only house one new betta atm.



BettaChic said:


> Wow, that's a tough choice! Lol, they both look amazing! What did you end up naming your cute little guy? I'm curious to see what he looks like in a year or so!
> 
> <3 BettaChic


I'm calling him Milky XD


----------



## Banshee (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a transhipping question. When purchasing from Thailand, do I contact the transhipper before bidding? I'm confused about the process.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

@Banshee: No, normally they will contact you when they receive fishes from Thailand. However, if they don't contact you after a day or so, you should contact them and see if they get your fish(es).


----------

